# Eclipse - File Changed



## bronks (11. Nov 2007)

Hi!

Eclipse bildet sich ein, daß ein paar Dateien jenseits von Eclipse verändert wurden und stellt mir folgende Frage:


```
The file has been changed on the file system. Do you want to load the changes?
```

Wie kann man diese Blödsinn abschalten, so daß die Dateien verwendet werden, welche auf der Festplatte liegen?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2007)

1. Ich glaube nicht das Eclipse sich das einbildet  :wink: 
2. Wenn der Workspace out of snyc mit dem Dateisystem ist, musst du ein refresh machen (F5 auf dem Projekt).


----------



## bronks (11. Nov 2007)

Danke, aber merkwürdige Sache. Nächstes mal gleich F5 ...


----------

